# Zoe is imitating a bull getting ready to charge



## chilady502 (Nov 20, 2008)

Does anyone else's dog do this? Every now & then Zoe will scratch the ground/carpet with her paws like a bull getting ready to charge. It's cute, I'm just wondering if there is any reason she does this.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

I call it digging. Paco digs all the time when he is happy. He does it to blankets and pillows mostly.


----------



## TashaZ (Mar 20, 2009)

Oh yes i know what you mean! pebbles does this when she wants to play she'll scratch at the carpet then pounce hehehe!


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

Lily does the same thing. Digs like crazy and will go at it for 30 minutes sometimes!


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Lulubelle's nickname is "Little Toro"!! She does the hind leg kicks and and looks just like a mad bull!! She does it after going potty, when she wants to play, when she wants to be picked up or when she is excited and happy! It is hilarious and we just laugh our heads off when she does it 
When she does it it leaves long scratch marks on the carpet!! Sooo funny!


----------



## chilady502 (Nov 20, 2008)

Zoe definitely digs too. All the time! My mom bought her a tunnel- fabric thing for cats and she digs her little heart out in it. I think the kicking of the back legs is an excited thing for her too. She does it after I give her a bath too. It is too cute!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh this is too funny! Lexie does this too! I call it the "scooty booty." Even though it has nothing to do with her booty. It's hilarious! :lol:


----------



## TashaZ (Mar 20, 2009)

HAHAHAHA oh i'm laughing out loud at this one, that's exactly what Pebbles does, i couldn't have described it any better "the kicking of the back legs like a mad bull"

Pebbles tail is always wagging when she does it too so she must be happy. Shadow doesn't do it but she knows Pebbles is about to pounce on her when she does it hehehe


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Mateo does this a lot. He arches his back and raises his head up so high while he's doing it. Sometimes he's actually moon walking 

My beloved Poco would 'dig to china'. He'd push the top of his head straight down and dig like a mad dog with his front paws.
Joie does this too, but not nearly as long or intently as Poco did.

Joie and Mateo put the side of their face on the ground and walk with their butts in the air. LOL. We get a lot of laughs out of this bunch


----------



## itsAmy9 (Apr 6, 2009)

My chi mix does that. I call it dancing. It looks like he is going to charge but he moves backwards almost. It is the most adorable little two step.


----------



## WeLoveHiro (Apr 14, 2009)

i wonder if its their version of the snoopy happy dance


----------



## tagan520 (Feb 27, 2009)

My Lily does that!!! It looks like she is digging in invisable dirt! LOL!!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Digging invisable dirt. Perfect description. Both of mine do it, mostly when they are up on the bed by the pillows!


----------



## iheartchanel (Mar 22, 2009)

Chanel bounces and kicks after she potties. The other day she did it while we were out on a nature trail and she just stopped and did it for about 5 minutes straight when we stopped to take a break and enjoy the scenery.
I used to think I had the only crazy pup that did it. It is too funny.


----------

